# Training Questions for a new Recruit



## chubbierlemon (31 Mar 2014)

Hi, i was just sworn in today as an Artilleryman in the reserves and i have some questions about training. My recruiters weren't very specific about where or when i would be training, just that it would be sometime in the summer. My questions are: 
 - How do the courses work?
 - Do i sign up for them while im at my unit and then they just tell me when im going?
 - Since im artillery what are the specific courses that i have to to take that are mandatory and what courses would i be able to do that aren't mandatory?
 -  Whats the likelihood of me being able to do advances courses like parachuting and such?
 - Are there any other general ti[s for training and such?

P.S - If you have any tips for a new recruit, i would really appreciate them so please feel free to add them to your comment!

Thanks a lot! - Zac


----------



## Teager (1 Apr 2014)

Your Chain of Command will have all these answers. They will be able to provide all the details of the what, when, where, why, and how.


----------



## Ayrsayle (1 Apr 2014)

My tip is pretty straight forward:

Read topics on this site.  If you do so, you'd find you had very little need to ask for tips.

(There are dozens of threads on these topics, take a look in the recruiting threads!)


----------



## trustnoone73 (23 Jul 2014)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> My tip is pretty straight forward:
> 
> Read topics on this site.  If you do so, you'd find you had very little need to ask for tips.
> 
> (There are dozens of threads on these topics, take a look in the recruiting threads!)



My tip is simpler: 

1.   Don't read a thing on this site.  Meet your first timing at your unit.  Do exactly what you are told.  Once you no longer have a next timing and are no longer being told what to do next you will have all the answers contained on this site.

2.  As PRes be flexible.


----------



## kratz (23 Jul 2014)

Always the new Recruit questions...why are there no questions for the old Recruits?

I think it's ageism.   :sarcasm:


----------



## Dissident (23 Jul 2014)

trustnoone73 said:
			
		

> My tip is simpler:
> 
> 1.   Don't read a thing on this site.  Meet your first timing at your unit.  Do exactly what you are told.  Once you no longer have a next timing and are no longer being told what to do next you will have all the answers contained on this site.
> 
> 2.  As PRes be flexible.



I disagree with #1 to a certain extent. People extole the "grey man", and there are some benefits to this. I do think that doing so is not in the best interest of the recruits and the Forces. When we have eager recruit, it is easy to tell them to shut up and do as they is told. It is much harder to channel that youthful enthusiasm toward something benefiting a young soldiers development.

And #2 is a must.

So, Pte Chubbierlemon, you asked for advice?
-Do read the threads on army.ca, there are plenty which will bring you untold insight.
-Start following links to other forums and website which interest you. The Regimental Rogue is a favorite of mine (http://regimentalrogue.com/)
-Find the most inspirational soldier/leader at your unit. Ask yourself what is the difference between you and them. Make a concerted effort to work on where you fall short of this person. 
-Show up, listen, have a positive attitude. Get a library card if you don't have one, start asking other soldiers what their favorite books are (there is another great thread on army.ca on this). (I think Starship Troopers and On Combat should be mandatory reading for any recruits, as is watching the first 45 minutes of Full Metal Jacket).
-Always remember to maintain your relationships with your support network (friends and family).

And:

PT, always and forever.

ETA: Watch who you associate with. Bad attitudes are contagious, don't let yourself be dragged down...


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2014)

OP last active April 4.


----------



## Dissident (24 Jul 2014)

Damn it. That'll teach me!


----------



## trustnoone73 (25 Jul 2014)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> I disagree with #1 to a certain extent. People extole the "grey man", and there are some benefits to this. I do think that doing so is not in the best interest of the recruits and the Forces. When we have eager recruit, it is easy to tell them to shut up and do as they is told. It is much harder to channel that youthful enthusiasm toward something benefiting a young soldiers development.



Interesting read into my advice.  At no time did I suggest being a grey man and following direction and orders does not make you one unless you want to be one.  Much I suppose depends on what the recruit is told.  Some examples of what I tell them is to think up their own  solutions to problems, volunteer for taskings and say yes to training.  Some see through my obvious self serving interest of developing good soldiers and future leaders and drift into idle grey man territory.  Many don't and soldier to the best of their ability.

There are plenty of floppers to compete with.  My advice is sound.


----------

